# Win SX3 Problem... Anyone Used Sure Cycle Spring?



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

I bought a Winchester SX3 before last season and it has overall been a good gun. Shot everything from 2 3/4 to 3.5". This year however especially when shooting 3.5" shells I will shoot my first shell and it will throw it fine but when loading the next shell the action gets stuck halfway like it doesn't have enough force to close. Doesn't happen as much with 3" and not at all with 2 3/4". (Yes I can just shoot 3" which I do most of the time anyway but I would like to be able to shoot 3.5" since I paid for that option.)

I looked did some research online and most people said that it is the recoil or action spring that is dirty or rusted so I took it apart and cleaned it out good last night but am still having the same problem. Another suggestion people had was to put a sure cycle spring into it and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with these? I read other comments that said it may throw off the timing of the gun etc. Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

if you dont clean your gun often, and I dont, there great had mine for over 10 years.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

How did the recoil spring look? What about the tube that it rides in? If its pitted at all that can cause issues. I have a SX2 and make it a habit to take that portion of the stock apart every couple trips, scrub the tube down and apply 5w-30 oil liberally on the spring and in the tube. Seems to work fine for me.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

There are 2 rings that hold the spring down. Do you have them on upside down? I believe you switch them one way or another for different loads. Might be different. I have an X2


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

Could it be an issue with the gas ports being dirty. I don't own a semi auto so I'm just brain storming here


----------



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

The spring looked fine honestly. I was expecting it to be much worse than it was. There was a little buildup around where it attaches to the "receiver" for lack of a better word but I cleaned and oiled that all up good. The rest of the gun including the gas ports are clean and with the way it isn't finishing closing I would think it's the spring but not sure.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

dkirs said:


> The spring looked fine honestly. I was expecting it to be much worse than it was. There was a little buildup around where it attaches to the "receiver" for lack of a better word but I cleaned and oiled that all up good. The rest of the gun including the gas ports are clean and with the way it isn't finishing closing I would think it's the spring but not sure.


Maybe a friction problem? Line the guide rails the bolt rides on real good.


----------



## Anas rubripes (Jun 28, 2010)

Two things I can think of. 

First would apply to all shells coming out of the gun slowly, that's a dirty chamber. If its cruddy, you'll be able to feel it with your pinky finger. The cycling on my X2 had slowed to a crawl and caused some other problems as well. Among several parts of an overall fix, I drilled some holes in an oak dowel rod, cut strips of fine steel wool to push through them, and chucked it in my cordless drill. I polished that crap out of the chamber so loaded shells and empty hulls slide in and out effortlessly. As an aside, I used the same method to polish the inside of my action tube and replaced the plunger on the end of the spring with a new one so that both ends of the cycling system were running smoothly. I lived and hunted in NJ for several years and undoubtedly, this is where I think most of my problem was. The screws in the stock had rusted off so I could no longer access the action tube. Now that its all smooth and shiny again, I gave it a very, very light coat of gun oil and reassembled it. Winchester also had me replace the gas collar. Finally after years of misbehaving, it works again. I was considering the Sure Cycle, too, but 18 years of abuse just needed shined up and lightly oiled.

Second would apply to the overall length of 3.5" hulls. I'd ask whether its all 3.5" shells or just these Remingtons or those Federals or whatever. If you lined up several different manufacturers' empty hulls, you'd probably find that the overall lengths were different and a longer one might be hanging up in your gun. I was shooting sporting clays with a buddy this summer and he had his pap's old 20 gauge pump gun. Luckily I was shooting my pap's old O/U. First 2 stations he couldn't pump it to extract empties from Brand X. We literally had to set the stock on the ground and both lean on it to get them to pop out. I had a pocket full of Brand Y and gave him a couple to try. No problem. We swapped shells and went about our way without any more trouble.

Good luck. I'll be in the market for an X3 next year. Can't bring myself to break from my faithful Winchester alliance with the Italian guns.


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

I exclusively shoot 3.5" Winchester Xperts out of my sx3. The only consistent issues I've ever had with jamming or not cycling is with federal ammo & field dust/mud overload.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Anas rubripes said:


> Two things I can think of.
> 
> First would apply to all shells coming out of the gun slowly, that's a dirty chamber. If its cruddy, you'll be able to feel it with your pinky finger. The cycling on my X2 had slowed to a crawl and caused some other problems as well. Among several parts of an overall fix, I drilled some holes in an oak dowel rod, cut strips of fine steel wool to push through them, and chucked it in my cordless drill. I polished that crap out of the chamber so loaded shells and empty hulls slide in and out effortlessly. As an aside, I used the same method to polish the inside of my action tube and replaced the plunger on the end of the spring with a new one so that both ends of the cycling system were running smoothly. I lived and hunted in NJ for several years and undoubtedly, this is where I think most of my problem was. The screws in the stock had rusted off so I could no longer access the action tube. Now that its all smooth and shiny again, I gave it a very, very light coat of gun oil and reassembled it. Winchester also had me replace the gas collar. Finally after years of misbehaving, it works again. I was considering the Sure Cycle, too, but 18 years of abuse just needed shined up and lightly oiled.
> 
> ...


Seems like an awful lot of work to keep it cycling right. Never ever have a problem with my SBE II. Clean it one time at the end of the season. Also I shoot Winchester Experts.


----------



## bigbore450 (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it possible the spring tube is not seated properly. Also the spring can bind and twist if not installed properly when the roll pin is installed it can bend or bind it.
I would dismantle it again and look at.
Your gun is also under warranty so call the gun shop where you bought it and see if they can look at it rather quickly between your hunting days. Where are you located sorry I do not look to see where you are out of. I know a FFL/gunsmith that may be able to help out in a pinch if you are close to Warren.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I find it hard to believe that a year old gun would need a recoil spring replacement unless you put a couple thousand rounds through it.

After inspecting and cleaning ports and rings, I would drop the trigger group and clean it thoroughly - solvent and blow it out with an air compressor. Oil it very lightly. While you have the trigger group out, clean the trigger group housing, especially the recoil spring plunger area. Blow that out too. Then replace it.

Finally, make sure you clean the Active Valve. This is critical. Inspect it to make sure that spring is intact. If it broke or failed for some reason, it could be the cause of your issue.


----------



## DuckDynasty (Oct 5, 2012)

Try stretching your spring in the stock,mine lost tension after awhile,do this with the spring in your magazine also. Try this and if it works order a new spring and this should get you by until the new spring comes in. Also my sx2 doesn't like federal 3 1/2, they hang up because they are too long.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Common problem with X2's and X3's. I just replaced the stock spring in mine, and removed the trigger group and cleaned thoroughly. I've also had the issue of the firing pin soft-striking resulting in no-fires. 

A quick internet search results in a lot....and I do mean this, a lot....of these same issues with these guns.


----------

